# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  الشخص الاعتباري او المعنوي ماذا تعرف عنه؟

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
لقد عرف قانون المعاملات المدنية السوداني لعام 1984م الاشخاص الاعتبارية في نص المادتين (23) و(24) كما يلي:
نصت المادة(23) الأشخاص هئ:
(أ)الدولة والموسسسات العامة وغيرها من المنشات التى يمنحها القانون شخصية اعتبارية
(ب)الهيئات والطوائف الدينية التئ تعترف لها الدولة بشخصية اعتبارية 
(ج)الاوقاف 
(د) الشركات التجارية
(هـ) الجمعيات والمؤسسات المنشاة وفقا لاحكام القانون ، 
(و)كل مجموعة من الاشخاص او الاموال تثبت لها الشخصية الاعتبارية بمقتضى نص في القانون . 
حقوق الشخص الاعتباري ونصت المادة (24)_(1)الشخص الاعتبارى يتمتع بجميع الحقوق إلا ما كان منها ملازما لصفة الانسان الطبيعيه وذلك فئ الحدود التى يقررهاالقانون 
(2)دون المساس بعموم احكام البند (‍1)يكون للشخص الاعتبارى أ)ذمة مالية مستقلة
(ب)أهلية فى الحدود التى يعينها سند انشائه أوالتى يقررها القانون 
(ج) حق التقاضى ،
(د)موطن مستقل ، ويعتبر موطنه المكان الذى يوجد فيه مركز ادارته . والشخص الاعتبارى الذى يكون مركزه الرئيسى في الخارج وله نشاط فئ السودان يعتبر مركز ادارته بالنسبة للقانون الداخلى المكان الذى توجد فيه الادارة المحلية 
(3)يكون للشخص الاعتبارى من يمثله وفقا لاحكام القانون الخاصة به 
من النص اعلاه نفهم ان تعريف الشخصية المعنوية او الاعتبارية كما يلي:-
الشخصيةالاعتبارية هي "الهيئات والمؤسسات والجماعات التي يريد المشرع أن يعترف بها، ويعطيها الحق في ممارسة كافة أنواع التصرفات القانونية في التعامل، وفي اكتساب الحقوق وتحمل الالتزامات، وأن يكون لها ذمة مالية مستقلة شأنها في ذلك شأن الأشخاص الطبيعيين".

ويمكن تعريفها بأنها "هي كل مجموعة من الأشخاص الطبيعيين تقوم بعمل مشترك من أجل تحقيق هدف مشترك ومشروع، أو كل مجموعة من الأموال ترصد من أجل تحقيق غرض معين، ويمنحها القانون الشخصية القانونية، وأهلية اكتساب الحقوق وتحمل الالتزامات، والذمة المالية المستقلة؛ لتمكينها م مزاولة نشاطها بصفة مستقلة عن الأشخاص الطبيعيين المكونين لها". 
ويمكن تعريف الشخصية المعنوية او الاعتبارية بأنها مجموعة الأشخاص والأموال التي تهدف إلى تحقيق غرض معين، ويعترف القانون لها بالشخصية القانونية بالقدر اللازم لتحقيق ذلك الغرض. ويجدر بالذكر أن اصطلاح الأشخاص الاعتبارية يعني صراحة أنها تكتسب الشخصية القانونية حكماً أي بنص القانون الذي اعتبرها كذلك وفي نفس الوقت يعني ضمناً أنها ليست أشخاصا طبيعية وإنما يمنحها المشرع تلك الصفة القانونية الاعتبارية لكي تتمكن من أن تمارس حقوقا وتلتزم بواجبات في سبيل تحقيق أغراض اجتماعية معتبرة سواء للمجتمع كله أو لطائفة من طوائفه.والأموال التي تنشأ من قبل الدولة بموجب نظام، ويكون لها هدف مشروع. 
*

----------

